
Online debate between Ioannidis and Taleb on Covid-19 - oska
https://forecasters.org/blog/2020/06/14/covid-19-ioannidis-vs-taleb/
======
nappa-leon
Debates are usually dumb performances done for the sake of convincing the
audience using as many rhetorical tricks as possible to make themselves look
like winners and that therefore their idea has won in the marketplace of
ideas. A better system would have the two scientists discuss privately and
then come forward with a joint statement either reconciling their views, or
stating they are unreconcilable

~~~
oska
This is a debate in the broad sense of scientific debate. Both parties wrote
their own piece separately (without knowledge of what the other was saying)
and submitted them. They have now been published and both parties will now be
able to respond to what the other party has said in their initial piece, and
the process will possibly continue from there for more rounds. So it's similar
to the 'to and fro' of scientific debate in published papers.

